# KillaJoule at Bonneville



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks to David's post on the unmentionable forum, I got wind of this.

Bill & EVa Dube were geared up and ready at Bonneville for record attempts in the re-motored KillaJoule, a streamliner side-car battery powered electric motorcycle. But luck was against them and the event was cancelled due to rain which caused the Salt Flats to revert back into a lake.

I know Bill and EVa must have worked extremely hard to outfit the machine with the new AC motor and controller after toasting the DC system last month at the Bub Speed Trials. And travel to Bonneville with the machine and support equipment ain't easy. At least they gave it a go. I've been rained out at races before and can tell you it sucks. Lots of work, blood, sweat and tears 

I'm sure we'll see them next season, if not sooner somewhere else 

Link for more info http://www.facebook.com/killacycle 

That's racin'

major


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

It's not so bad when you find out before you leave -- it really rots when you show up, get tech'd, and then the event is canceled! I'm looking forward to them running next year. Hopefully they can set an overall sidecar record (even beating the gas record) in 2012 -- I think they have a good shot at doing just that.


major said:


> Thanks to David's post on the unmentionable forum, I got wind of this.
> 
> Bill & EVa Dube were geared up and ready at Bonneville for record attempts in the re-motored KillaJoule, a streamliner side-car battery powered electric motorcycle. But luck was against them and the event was cancelled due to rain which caused the Salt Flats to revert back into a lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

major said:


> Thanks to David's post on the unmentionable forum, I got wind of this.
> 
> 
> major


I guess you can't answer this question, but what forum is unmentionable on this forum?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

In only the most clinical, academic, emotionless, and detached sense, I say that he refers to this group as the one which is to not be mentioned:

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/NEDRA/ .

My apologies to anyone that might have offended.


JRP3 said:


> I guess you can't answer this question, but what forum is unmentionable on this forum?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I get it now. Some "maniac" will probably come along and get the thread locked.  Sorry


----------

